# Chesini X Uno - Restored Italian



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have just completed a full restoration of a Chesini X Uno built in Columbus SLX tubing. Purchased this frame on a Trade Me auction, the frame was in average condition, some decals were scratched off as was some of the paint and the original forks had been replaced with Vitus 979 forks.

Chesini X Uno frames had ornate paint-work (especially the SLXP model); componentry and parts were often pantographed and painted to match the X Uno frames. 
I decided to have the frame completely repainted, gathered up the all the decals I required and frame went to Wellington for painting. 

Called on my dad make up a new set of Columbus forks with a Cinelli internal fork crown I purchased of eBay. The forks were pinned as the frame was, the forks were then sent to Christchurch (650 kms away) for chrome-plating. I could not find a chrome-platter locally that I was happy with. Had a recommendation from a friend about a metal polisher in Christchurch who were well known for chrome-plating of Hot Rod and Harley Davidson parts. They did a fantastic job.










The next job was to search eBay, Trade Me and where ever else to track down Campagnolo C-Record components (including Deltas), 3ttt handlebars/stem, San Marco Regal saddle, Regina freewheel and other parts to closely replicate the original specification of complete bikes that Chesini sold.










The best find was the Campagnolo Delta "Chesini" pantographed brake calipers and the Delta covers were painted to match my frame! I had to have them, very slim chance of a second set even coming up. Auction is won so from France to New Zealand, these Campagnolo Delta's are awesome. I also managed to get a 3ttt “Chesini” pantographed stem. All the others parts required were purchased as new old stock, except crank set. 

I rescued a set of Campagnolo C-Record crank set, they were in very bad condition, but the chain-rings were in excellent condition. The cranks could not be polished due to very deep scratches, original crank extractors had been cross threaded, damaging threads. I ended up also having the crank set painted to match the frame, including actually painting the Campagnolo logo in the same red paint - similar to some of the 80’s Guerciotti’s. I just couldn't bare to just throw them away. 










Finishing items like Ciclolinea Shade handlebar tape (3 x sets), Campagnolo 617 casting outer and cables were purchased. 
The one thing that has a modern touch is the cabling. I used Jagwire Ripcord 5mm Kevlar reinforced compression less brake housing. The Ripcord brake housing uses linear wire strands, similar to derailleur housing. This construction while compression-free cannot withstand braking forces over time unless it is reinforced. Hundreds of Kevlar strands are braided around the housing to reinforce the linear strands, which allows the housing to be compression-free and especially improves the Delta brakes performance. 
There was a lot of wastage though, because the cable housing has writing at 320mm centres on it, thankfully the rear brake cable was internal. I cut the cable housing in such a way that the writing cannot be seen, the red housing colour was also the best match to the Chesini.
I have used Powdercordz (7 gram) synthetic gear inner cables; they are non metallic and have a smooth coating that does not rust. The main reason for using them is that it saved trying to use traditional inner cables with additional Teflon outer to stop the marking of paint, smooth the flow and no cable corrosion around the aluminium bottom bracket sleeve. The inner cables are hardly seen as they are all internal, a very expensive solution, but it works.










So now the Chesini is completed, but I cannot say it’s not finished - the search will probably go on for various Chesini pantographed components. 

When I started cycling in the mid 80’s, Italian frames with Campagnolo components were things I could only dream of owning, on an after school job pay rate, 25 years on it’s a reality.


*Chesini History:-*
Chesini was founded in 1925 by Gelmino Chesini who was a bicycle mechanic before he began building bicycles. He began the business on his own and the first business location was in Nesente on the outskirts of Verona. Later he moved to Verona.
The son, Gabriele Chesini, continued the business. Large numbers of Chesini's were sold in Europe, particularly in Austria, Germany, and other European countries through representatives. A much smaller number were sold to the USA.
Four world championships have been won on Chesini bikes: Juniors, 1963 100KM race, 1964 100KM race, 1965 Juniors, and 1990 (under 23).


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

pretty hawt... I'd be afraid to ride it with those painted cranks. 

the shop is still there in Verona, just across the bridge from the old city center. get yourself there and pick up a shop jersey, they are now red-white-black andwould match nicely


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is one of the prettiest bikes ever posted on Road Bike Review..

The attention to detail is absolutely amazing


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, that is one sweet looking bike. I love the painted C Record. Are you actually going to ride it or put is on a wall? That is very close to what I have always wanted as dream bike ( a mid 80's red and white Colnago with all C Record), it is just absolutely gorgeous. Very nice job on the restoration

Shawn.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

That is probably the nicest restoration I have ever seen. Congratulations.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nicely Done*

That's a really nice job, especially having to source all those parts from NZ. Your dad involved in frame building or just good at metal working and brazing? Looks nice but ho'ws the ride?


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Thanks for your comments*

*FatTireFred & robert_shawn:-* 
Had every intention to ride this one - hence trying to improve braking with Jagwire cables and even built a second set of NOS wheels with standard tubs. But now that it is finished, too scared of damaging or marking it, especially the cranks. 
I have already had an offer for it, not for sale. 
The Chesini X-Uno lives next to my Montagner (previous project - also never ridden).










*boneman:- *
Dad's an ex. Aircraft Engineer and built about 40 odd frames around the 80's/90s for some of the locals, was mainly a hobby. Mostly frames were built in Reynolds 531 & 653 and Columbus SL, SLX, TSX, MAX & Altec. Still have a bit of tubing and other bits floating around for any future projects. 
As for the Chesini ride quality? - the cranks won't see a pedal axle?.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> That is one of the prettiest bikes ever posted on Road Bike Review..
> 
> The attention to detail is absolutely amazing


I'll say. Simply stunning!

Sort of a shame it'll never (?) be ridden, but then I'd be scared to death to ride it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd love to see a ride report. Excellent restoration. :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Absolutely stunning.....*

That's the best restoration I have ever seen, and living in New Zealand not a million miles away from "Steel" I hope to see it in the flesh. 

Some of you may recall I had an old Raleigh that was repainted and then fitted with full NOS C-Record (subsequently updated to ergo 8), anyhow for 2 years I barely rode it as I didn't want to damage/scratch/wear anything down - it then dawned on me it was 'just a bike', albeit with special meaning to me as it was my first real racer, but just a bike all the same.

I pulled off the C Record rear mech and Synchro II's and went ergo 8 and started to ride it on nice days. It's still mint, so I say ride it man and enjoy it. If things get marked just have Ross touch it up in a few years - that's my theory.

Errr all that said I've yet to ride my Gillott fixie.........:thumbsup: 

As I say, that appears to be the best, most comprehensive refurb I've ever seen. Beats anything I own by miles - waves of jelousy are washing over me, especially as the wife has told me to pack in the spending on bike stuff - boohoo. 

DannyBoy      :blush2:     :thumbsup:  

PS "Steel", I think you need to load up the car and have a few days riding down here in Welly.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

That bike is breath taking. I strongly encourage you to ride it, though. Take it easy, do some light tours at first. Go around town, let the people see it. It doesn't deserve to be hung on a wall (you got pictures for that!)

Although, I must confess, a nice bike is like a nice toy. And a nice toy is just like a fat girlfriend, you want to hide it (her) from all your friends


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Finally tracked down the correct 3ttt bar end plugs to match the era of handlebars/stem


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*In response to Steel's prior comments about my Mercian*

I can say this ride is the best thing I have ever seen. 

Steel visited me yesterday and I had the pleasure of seeing it in the flesh. It is absolutely perfect/immacualte/stunning. 

I still think it's kind of a shame not to ride it, but then again it is so perfect and spot on period correct I could see why you may chose to 'hang it on the wall'.

I'd even go so far as to say I'd buy it just to 'own' even though it is far too small for me to ride.

It personifies perfectly the era that I'm into, a wonderful 80's ride perfectly restored.

BooHoo I want one.:thumbsup:


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Never Say Never!!*

Well after saying..


> As for the Chesini ride quality? - the cranks won't see a pedal axle?.


After my usual 120km Sunday Ride (aka. Sunday Smash-Fest) on my new Giant TCR Advanced SL0. Returned home about 11.00am and had nothing else planned - so finally decided the C-Record cranks on my Chesini X Uno were going to see some pedals. Fitted a old set of Time Magnesium Equipe pedals, put on my old Time Equipe shoes, 110psi in the tubs and off I went.










Pleasantly surprised by the smooth, quiet ride (apart from the Syncro shifting - may replace with Campag friction levers) and equally by the ride comfort of my 50km mainly flat ride. Will look to taking it out again on another fine Hawkes Bay day.










*Past and Present*, the difference two decades make. The Giant has the smoother shifting (although the new Dura Ace 7900 shifters have a bloody annoying rattle at the moment), lighter in weight (6.9kg) and is a sharper handling bike, but in 9 to 10 months time it will be gone and replaced with something else. 
But my "steel" bike collection continues to grow, love the old school paint work, pantographing and componentry they give the bikes real character - something you don't get in a modern carbon copy. Meanwhile I have no plans to move the Chesini on, I'm too attached to it. While the Giant has a few individual changes from its standard spec, it will always look like another, whereas the Chesini will always stand out as a unique individual. 

NB:- Both of my new 2009 Giant TCR's have a touch of retro, Deda Newton (Belgium) Deep bend handlebars very similar the Chesini's 3ttt handlebars.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*About time.................*

I don't know what suprises me most, the fact you finally rode it or the fact you can handle a swift 50k after doing 120k in the morning - I am sooo unfit. I could probably just about handle a slow 50k right now (well not right now as I have a hangover).

Bin the Giant. It's crap .


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just upgraded the brake levers on my Chesini X Uno to a NOS set of Campagnolo C-Record Power-Grade brake levers. My understanding is that these are original 1988 design, they changed the design (angle) of the slot that the cable end holder sits in the 1989 updated version.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Another eBay score...*

My latest eBay score, a NOS set of Campagnolo C-Record "Chesini" Pantographed brake levers.










As the existing Campagnolo C-Record Power-Grade brake levers were also NOS, I just switched out the brake lever blades - this saved the re-wrapping the handlebar as well.










These are third and final set of brake levers that have been fitted to the Chesini.










There was a 6 gram weight reduction over the existing levers due to the brake lever blades being machined out on both sides of the lever.

The search will continue for more Campagnolo "Chesini" pantographed componentry.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Good grief Steelisreal, you scare me. I can't imagine getting that standard of finish on any of my bikes, however hard I'd try. Also, the depth of research you've gone to - do you have some impeccable source like an old brochure? - and the extent of finding the parts. (I'm lazy; I mainly go to Nigel at www.campyoldy.co.uk for my parts, he's helped me identify production periods and parts. I got a lovely set of C-Record toe clips from him after finding original pedals still in their packaging.) I must admit, my philosophy is to ride the bike: a) if you've built it so carefully, you'll look after it equally well; b) who knows who'll inherit it later, and how lovingly they'll look after it. Life is too short to coddle a bike, perfect as it is; and c) if it just sits there, the grease gets gooey, the oil turns to varnish, and the rubber bits perish. Anyway, thanks for a lovely bike of eye candy for the day.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Incredible. I've never seen fade handlebar tape before. Where do you get that?


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow, amazing build! Your dedication and level of detail is at whole different level!
I am glad to see you finally decided to take it out and ride it. 

Congrats on building an amazing looking bike!


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Ciclolinea Pelten Shade Handlebar Tape...*



tarwheel2 said:


> Incredible. I've never seen fade handlebar tape before. Where do you get that?


The Ciclolinea Pelten Shade handlebar tape is another eBay purchase, similar types of handlebar tape is also produced by other manufacturers as well.












Le Turbo & orbeamike:-

Thanks very much for you comments.


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

That bike is beautiful. Well done. What rims are they? Tubular? I am looking for rims of that vintage. Where did you find them?
Thanks


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's absolutely breathtaking. Amazing! Great write up too, excellent pictures, this is how all bike posts should be 

You mentioned there's other brands that make this type of faded handlebar tape, can you mention which ones? I'd love to get a roll of red-white one too...


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

The rims are Ambrosio Montreal Medaille d'Or 32h (tubular), came across these at an older established bike store - they were tucked out the back, long forgotten.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*More "Chesini" pantographed components*

Just fitted a new set of Campagnolo Syncro "Chesini" pantographed shift levers, 7 speed indexed and friction modes.


----------



## raleighgranprix (Jul 8, 2010)

Paint job is a lot like on a Centurion.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

raleighgranprix said:


> Paint job is a lot like on a Centurion.


Isn't that sort of like comparing a Toyota to a Ferrari?


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Chesini X-Uno additions....*










Latest eBay purchases for the Chesini, Nisi Laser 32h tubular rims and Campagnolo's SGR clipless pedals. Above photograph of my Chesini with it's newly built wheelset to the original specification Chesini offered in their catalogue for this model:- Campagnolo C-Record 32h hubs and Nisi Laser tubular rims.

These C-Record hubs set the standard for the level of smoothness of the bearings, even 25 years on from when they were produced. The Nisi Laser tubular rims have a fantastic level of finish on them and the concealed double eyelets are a unique feature. It's great to finally get the correct wheels built, while I have had the C-Record hubs for a few years it has taken a while to track these Nisi rims and get them to New Zealand.










The Italian component company’s in-house entry into clipless pedal design. Slide in entry - twist to release. Possibly the heaviest clipless road pedal ever, weighed them before fitting - 315 grams each! (630 grams a pair).










Photograph shows Campagnolo's "Easy Fitting System", the pedal will maintain a horizontal position after the shoe has been disengaged.

Funnily enough I came across this the other day:-

_Mike Barry (Bicycle Specialties) once jokingly said that one day he would put together the most uselessly equipped bike:-

"Campagnolo C-Record Delta Brakes, Aluminium Freewheel, Syncro Shifters and of course the above noted SGR pedals"._


Well here it is......


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow, i really applaude your effort. You have had the vision to hang with this and make an allready great bike, even better. I hope when i finally get my finances togehter i can make my bike even half what you ahve done to yours. Because half of yours beats almost everyone elses "finished" bikes any day of the week. 

BTW, the campy painted cranks seem to be pretty clean, has the paint held up that well, or are you not riding it that often?

Bill


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

I simply love this bike - it's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Great bike, I liked it the first time you posted it, 
Do you ride it much?


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow - what else can you say! What tires are you using?


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Just "Show Bike"...*

ArmyLTC:-


> Wow - what else can you say! What tires are you using?












I have Vittoria Corsa Seta CX tubs fitted to it, this along with a number of other reasons I don't ride it. I have once taken it out for a 50km ride, not with the Seta's on though.

The main reason I don’t the Chesini is the sheer cost and time involved it completing a restoration project like this, especially being in New Zealand and the rarity of some the componentry and parts. 
When I started cycling in 1985, this type of bicycle was unobtainable on a schoolboy wage - only a distant dream. Now that I have one I want them to remain pristine as most componentry and parts are NOS.

For me, as a cyclist and industrial designer my Chesini will remain as a snapshot of bike design in the 80’s with all their quirks, pantographed parts and jewel-like componentry.

I have a number of other bikes that I ride both retro and modern. I'm currently working on building up a Kenevans Competition (Columbus SL) with a full period correct NOS Suntour Sprint gruppo and parts. I had a Kenevans in 1988 and in subsequent years I sold it, this Kenevans will be rebuilt as close to the specification of my original '88 bike. And this will be ridden.

Thanks very much guys for all of comments. :thumbsup:


----------

